# Skiwithnoskis Lawn Journal 2020 SW OHIO



## Skiwithnoskis (Mar 29, 2020)

Hello I'm new here  
This is my first real attempt at trying to improve our lawn. We built the house in 2009 and seeded the lawn in late September/early October. We used Green Velvet Sod Farms "Sports Turf Mix". Being fairly late in the fall we never really got a good stand, and haven't spent much time on it.
Current Condition:



Last year in the spring I had our soil tested



Work got in the way so I only got one application of fertilizer down I believe it was 12-12-12. I started fighting the clover, dandelions, and thistles I managed to get ahead of them..

Current condition overview

We started mowing last week, rolled and lawn and acting on last years test results applied 12-12-12. While working on the lawn over the weekend I noticed a lot of moss growing in the bare spots as well as these dead weeds (what is it?)





I plan on applying T-zone and generic Barricade soon.
So moving forward what is my best course of action? I would like to be a high tier 1 low 2.

Thanks
Skis


----------



## Skiwithnoskis (Mar 29, 2020)

Today I located a tile to tie in a yard drain into. Hopefully this will get rid of the large dead area


----------



## Skiwithnoskis (Mar 29, 2020)

Had intended on applying Pre emergent and 2-4D this evening but the wind picked up. So we placed another 40 bags of mulch bringing our spring total to 115. Still need about 75 more






Wow! I really need to do some painting


----------



## Skiwithnoskis (Mar 29, 2020)

4-8-20 applied 2-4D on about half the yard before it got too dark


----------



## Socks (Jul 26, 2019)

Welcome to TLF! Beautiful lot and house - I'm here in SW Ohio as well. Will be fun to follow :thumbsup:


----------



## Skiwithnoskis (Mar 29, 2020)

Socks said:


> Welcome to TLF! Beautiful lot and house - I'm here in SW Ohio as well. Will be fun to follow :thumbsup:


Thanks. You've got a very nice looking place as well. Your neighbors lawn condition is very comparable to my lawns current condition.


----------



## Skiwithnoskis (Mar 29, 2020)

Finished spraying 24d, and got started on preem


----------



## Socks (Jul 26, 2019)

Skiwithnoskis said:


> Socks said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to TLF! Beautiful lot and house - I'm here in SW Ohio as well. Will be fun to follow :thumbsup:
> ...


I think overall you are light years ahead! Not to mention the lot... I wish I had that kind of space!


----------



## Skiwithnoskis (Mar 29, 2020)

Apparently my spreader doesn't throw evenly. Can anyone recommend a good one? My current spreader is from tsc.


----------

